# Inspire Me! wheel pics



## AJW (May 12, 2012)

Hey,

got my TT on saturday, and looking for some inspiration on rims, has standard comps. on at the mo.

looking for members pics new or old to inspire me, sure there are some favourites that sit well on the mK1, but as until now ive been a golf man, looking to be inspired.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

those are sits well on my tt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

and those :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

and definitely those :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bmwe30init (Jul 16, 2010)

nice pic ! my choice all day long and looks awesome in real life *top pic*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With the right spacers and ride hight comps can look as good as any wheels out there :idea:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> With the right spacers and ride hight comps can look as good as any wheels out there :idea:


no they won't , because they are only 17''


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kazinak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen them on a couple of TT looking as well as 18s or 19s


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


i don't believe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've only got the two sets unlike Kaz :lol:

Standard V6 which I do really like









Votex which I'm not sure on, look great from certain angles


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

kazinak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > With the right spacers and ride hight comps can look as good as any wheels out there :idea:
> ...


 Still love my comp's only wish they where 18"  








Comp's 40mm lowered, I should try them with spacers really.








RS4's
















BBS CH's

























Cheers Basky :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

basky said:


> ... Comp's 40" lowered...


WOW!! That is low. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > ... Comp's 40" lowered...
> ...


 Lol Graham noticed it as soon as I posted! :-* :lol:


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Some inspiration.....




























amd mine - 19" Speedline reps.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

how does your car fit into that garage??...


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

[/quote]

Thats gorgeous where did you get your wheels love em


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

ades tt 180 said:


> how does your car fit into that garage??...


 Lol :lol: Like this :-*


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

before i switch them up - RS Reps


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Nikos3008 said:


> Thats gorgeous where did you get your wheels love em


http://www.rtecshop.com/shop/


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Keep the comps add some spacers and lower it 














































Mark


----------



## benjy_1 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lots of choice out there.
Im running Schmidts TH
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Lots of choice out there.
> Im running Schmidts TH
> Steve


That's the best picture yet Steve truely inspiring for the OP :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of choice out there.
> ...











nuf said..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't remember who was it that used to say "less is more" :roll:

Look like they should be on some 70s car that bounces up and down out of Starsky and Hutch. :lol:

As long as you like them that's all that matters. :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

These are truly inspirational wheels... :lol:










http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4482

and you are in luck they can be bought here  viewtopic.php?f=15&t=275378

20 Inch Wheels



















19" Oz Opera


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

OPs are 8)


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

OR










Tom


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kazinak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > With the right spacers and ride hight comps can look as good as any wheels out there :idea:
> ...


http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g181/ ... wer103.jpg there you go Kas that looks as good as any 18 or 19in wheel on any TT


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Inovit DTM


----------



## AJW (May 12, 2012)

kazinak said:


> those are sits well on my tt :lol: :lol: :lol:


They look seriously good..


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Bentley rims............... 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Not a fan of black but they do look fine on that car.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

19" Toora T950s, ok from some angles, not so ok from most :?


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

AJW said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > those are sits well on my tt :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


these are my favorite rims for the MK1 :wink:


----------



## oVerboost (Apr 8, 2012)

BBS CH's


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

*Audi 18" R8 reps *




























*Old Audi OEM RS4*


----------



## Janne (Feb 21, 2012)

Etabeta Tetsut 18".



Cheers, J


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Inovit Blade 18s









Finichi Moza 18s (going up for sale soon :wink: )









Dazz 8)


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

how about some lM's


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Nem's - OEM Votex in Titanium...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

bluslc said:


> how about some lM's


yes [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

Comps can look good!









or these look stunning! kinesis k28s


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Go on then 










Gallardo Reps in Smoked Chrome


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

mine 8.5s front 10s rear


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Those rears look illegal, they stick out more than the wheels arch, certainly looks it from the picture.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Marco34 said:


> Those rears look illegal, they stick out more than the wheels arch, certainly looks it from the picture.


As long as the tread is covered they are OK


----------



## AJW (May 12, 2012)

oVerboost said:


> BBS CH's


Hmmm me likey...


----------

